# Flat rate per claim for Medicald for a billing company



## staceyb1977 (Apr 22, 2013)

Does anyone know what a billing company normally charges as a flat fee for Medicaid claims. I know you can not charge a percentage on collections.


----------



## cyndeew (Apr 26, 2013)

Many billers charge a "per transaction" fee which could range from $1 to $10, depending up on the nature of the circumstances, specialty, volume fo claims and etc. In this case, the per transaction fee would equate to each charge you enter, each payment you post - literally every transaction you create in your billing program.


----------



## Bintmasria11 (May 31, 2019)

I know this is an old thread but thought to ask here since it is related.. does anyone have links for state guidelines on billing of flat fee vs a %? All research points to state of NY but even when you check the state website, It doesn't have clear info on this.

thank you.


----------

